# Callicoon NY Rides



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I am going on a family vacation next week. I may have a couple more days than the family so I plan on getting in a couple of long rides. But not at all familiar with the roads in the area. 

Looking at NY bike maps and they are no where near as complete as the NJ ones in giving detail on the roads, ie paved/dirt/gravel and level of traffic. 

Anyone have any ideas or suggestions.

Also may cross the river and ride in PA some so anyone who knows about crossingnor the area, big thanks.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

1. Callicoon to Lookout Pa, then two rights to Kellam's bridge (Hankins), right onto RT 97 though Hankins, bear left onto Old Hankins Rd, make rights at any T intersection -- about 25 miles.
2. Callicoon to Lookout Pa, then two rights to Kellam's bridge (Hankins), right onto RT 97 to Hankins, left onto Rt 94, don't make any turns for about 20 miles, make left at T intersection in North Branch, and right onto 17B-- about 45 miles.
3. 17B for 2 miles, left to north branch, go straight over to Fremont Center, then right onto Rt 94, don't make any turns for about 15 miles, make left at T intersection in North Branch, and right onto 17B-- about 35 miles.
Riding on Rt 97 sucks. The area noth on 97 between Hankins and Callicoon is nice, and you could spend an afternoon riding around.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

joeyb1000 said:


> 1. Callicoon to Lookout Pa, then two rights to Kellam's bridge (Hankins), right onto RT 97 though Hankins, bear left onto Old Hankins Rd, make rights at any T intersection -- about 25 miles.
> 2. Callicoon to Lookout Pa, then two rights to Kellam's bridge (Hankins), right onto RT 97 to Hankins, left onto Rt 94, don't make any turns for about 20 miles, make left at T intersection in North Branch, and right onto 17B-- about 45 miles.
> 3. 17B for 2 miles, left to north branch, go straight over to Fremont Center, then right onto Rt 94, don't make any turns for about 15 miles, make left at T intersection in North Branch, and right onto 17B-- about 35 miles.
> Riding on Rt 97 sucks. The area noth on 97 between Hankins and Callicoon is nice, and you could spend an afternoon riding around.


Thanks. Have to map something out. Been crazy at work trying to get things done so I can relax. 

Question. How are road conditions? Paved, dirt, gravel? Debating whether to take my Tarmac or Secteur with 28s. Thinking of crossing over to PA and doing River Road along the DE.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Not to hijack the thread, but are there any options in Catskill park? He doesn't look that far from Rte 206. Maybe a 206/30 loop?

I've ridden in the park from the East, from around Palenville up 23A to Hunter. I had planned to do a loop 23A/296/23/32, but I got sidetracked into North/South Lake campground, fooling around in the snow (it was early spring), and had to cut my ride short. Going down 23A into Palenville with all of the sand on the road from the winter was fun. My bike was so filthy I ended up rinsing it off in a stream.



------------------


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

D&MsDad said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but are there any options in Catskill park? He doesn't look that far from Rte 206. Maybe a 206/30 loop?
> 
> I've ridden in the park from the East, from around Palenville up 23A to Hunter. I had planned to do a loop 23A/296/23/32, but I got sidetracked into North/South Lake campground, fooling around in the snow (it was early spring), and had to cut my ride short. Going down 23A into Palenville with all of the sand on the road from the winter was fun. My bike was so filthy I ended up rinsing it off in a stream.
> 
> ...


Interesting idea. Looks like I might be able to something like that in around 65. 

I was debating PA and maybe making it to Lake Wallenpaupack but that is 100.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok, today is my last full day up here and hopefully my last ride here. Gotten in 3 so far. Generally over 100 feet of climbing per mile. I cant find a flat road. Definitely challenging, if only it was not so cold. 

Oh and for those who like dirt, the PA side could be paradise on my other bike. Might consider coming back her to train one day.


----------

